# Wireless Computers



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

My Oceanic ProPlus 2 screwed up on me this weekend. Second dive would not work. acting very strange..... Sending in for warranty repairs. Maybe on sale soon! Interested in the wireless to loose a hose. Any Thought or Ideas? Looking at the discontinued Oceanic VT Pro (the VT3 is the new replacement)!

Later,

Jay


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

sorry put in the wrong place - should be under equipment topic! Don't try to work and play at the same time!

Jay


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

No Input?


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I personally would not trust it. Maybe if I had one given to me and had a backup.

Could be some fud (fear uncertianty and doubt) should the thing malfunction. Could mislead you to believe you had more air? It is hard to say.

I would stick to my analog pressure guages. On my double rig I have a pressure guage off each post. This offers a back up and you can glance to either side to see remaining air.

Just my thoughts. Might need the opinion of someone who owns one....


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I dont own one but I think they are as reliable as the hose mounted ones. I have researched them and they seem solid. I like the idea of having it one mu wrist cause I hate grabing the consol all the time to check it. If you have plenty of money look at the Genisis it is awsome!!!


----------



## stichrunner (Mar 26, 2008)

i have the vt 3 and i love it. if you want me to make a call i could see how much i can get the aries elite 3 for i think thats the same as the vt3.. the guy i deal with gives me great deals Pm me if u wont


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks guys for the input! All of you hit my concerns and advantages. The air-intergrated Oceanic ProPlus 2 was the one that malfunctioned on me before the dive so I new I had no on board info. So Needless to say I stayed in my buddys back pocket. Computers have come along way. When I started diving in the early 70's - I used a Royal AquaMaster double hose regulator, J-valve and Mae West CO2 safety vest!!! No computer, BC, seaview gauge (pressure) - so all the new advancements are great!! Still Miss that J-valve though!!

I dove a lot between 1973 - 1982! After I left Auburn after graduation did not dive until this past year! Got recertified again along with Nitrox! Ya know career, job, raising a family, running a clinic - sorta of gets in the way. Now My kids are grown and My youngest Graduates from Auburn in 2 weeks, if time to get back to my diving love again! Wife is not to thrilled but okay I can take it!

So I'm still in the decision mode!

Thanks again!

Jay


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

You didn't say you were an Auburn grad, that changes everything:doh

Just kidding, the wireless air integrated computers have come a long way from their predecessors. Like Brian, I prefer a simple brassSPG with nothing else on it, no console, no computer, no depth guage. I rely on my computer for depth and bottom time informationon recreational dives(I do carry a back up computer should one fail.) But I think that the new air integrated computerson the marketare outstanding units.

I personally prefer the TUSA IQ700










this is the two gas computer that almost every manufacturer on the market is making these days. Dive Rite , Zeagle, Tusa, and several others produce this computer. It is not air integrated, but it is programmable for two Nitrox mixtures on one dive, and you can switch on the fly to another mix while underwater. Pretty cool set up. 

If I had to go with an air integrated unit with a transducer then I would probably go with the Oceanic VT3.










One of the cool features of the VT3 is that you can monitor up to 3 different cylinder pressures on a single dive. So you can put a transducer on your buddy's tank and always know how much gas they have, or you could put it on stage bottles if you are doing some deco diving. The VT3 allows you to switch between 3 different Nitrox mixes from 21%-100% on a single dive. Some pretty cool features. 

Hope this helps.

Rich


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

If you're looking at Air Integrated Computers you should consider the Aeris Epic. 



It's really cool, you can check up to 3 different wireless transmitters on the same receiver also tracking three nitrox mixes up to 100%. It has a dedicated Free Dive mode that can calculate and track nitrogen tissue loading that allows you to alternate between SCUBA and Free Diving



The really cool thing is that in the next coming months they will be upgrading their firmware enabling it to communicate with the CompuMask.



hope this helps,

come down and see us


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Rich, I'm also looking at nitrox computers. Who sells the tusa computers around here and about how much do they sell for?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We (MBT) are a Tusa dealer. Is there a specific model you're looking for? We normally carry the IQ700.

Jim


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

dsar592, I sent you a PM.


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

We don't carry Tusa but we have Aeris, Cressi and Genesis. The Aeris Epic is the same as the Oceanic Atom 2 and the Aeris Elite T3 is the same computer as the Oceanic VT3, Aeris and Oceanic are sister companies. In the Cressi line the Archimedes is the same computer as the Tusa IQ 700 and the Dive Rite Nitek DUO computer. All 3 are made by Seiko for those companies and the only difference in the 3 are the shape of the buttons nothing else except maybe price between companies.



The wireless computers are very nice and reliable with the added convenience of one less hose to worry about unless you have a backup. 



Call around or visit the shops for the best price on the models you like and if you find it online give the local shops the opportunity to compete even at the most reasonable price they can give you for that model. I personally would not buy a computer online and we have had a couple of the LP buys come to the shop that would not work and LP would not replace or service so buyer beware on the online sales unless from a reputable dealer that has an online shop too.



I personally love the Aeris Atmos AI air integrated computer and think it is one of the best air integrated computers on the market (compare in features to the Oceanic Pro plus 2) but this is not a wireless model. 



Of course you can always jump up to the mac daddy in the HUD Compumask with Aeris 



Check with us and we will give you a fair price as I am sure MBT will as well. 



Carlos


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

How many divers used 2 computers? or use a backup to a wireless air integrated computer?

Jay


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Dr. Jay...I am seriously considering gong with a hoseless one also. I have an older airintegrated computer, that has worked great for me, but as of late...it has caused me some great exitement.

While 130 feet or so, the tankpressure reading is flipping to 400 psi, 0 psi, back up to 2800 psi!

needless to say, that gets me a lil nervous, when I don't actually know what my air is. It eventually, after a couple of minutes, returns to the correct pressure...but call me silly, I really like knowing my ACTUAL psi at ALL times.

I already have the octo/inflator combo, which has cleared up one useless hose for me, with the hoseless computer, I would be left with nothing but my reg! Sounds nice and trim too me!

The only thing I vahe heard bad about the hoseless, is ocassionally, depending on the location of your hands/ wrist, (especially it seems folded in front of you), it will lose transmission for just a few seconds, and then reestablish. That would not bother me, and a simple fix seems to mount the computer to your bc or something.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I've heard that anything can interrupt the signal. Which will cause it to cut out and then relink.


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Clay,

We may need to get together! Maybe some one ( hint hint) can give us a deal on 2 computers! I dove today with only a spg and depth gauge...... like more info!! Oceanic computers seem to be more liberal - good I think!

later,

Jay


----------

